# Anatolian Shepherd Mix in NY needs home



## nancylee (Mar 8, 2011)

Big Red was a rescue dog from Georgia. I do dog rescue, and he came up here about a year and two months ago. He looks to be part Anatolian Shepherd, and is a big, gorgeous dog! Here is his listing on adoptapet.com:
http://www.adoptapet.com/pet3108161.html

Some additional information - while he gets along with some male dogs, I would not adopt him out to a home with another male dog - too much chance of a big, strong dog getting into a tussle. He is great with female dogs, and all people. No cats. He doesn't chase my small dog, he doesn't have a strong prey instinct, just an issue with some male dogs. I don't know if he would guard your animals, so I won't adopt him out as a LGD, but he does patrol the property. We have 40 acres, and he circles the house, about 100 yards out or so, alerting us to any anomalies. We have had up to 25 dogs here at the height of my dog rescue last year, and we still had coyotes come close to the house, but since Big Red has been here, we have had no problem. He is NOT a wanderer. When I leave by car, I tell him, "Stay and watch the house," and he doesn't budge from the top of the driveway. He is a great dog in all ways, except for the male aggression issue. He is neutered and up to date on his shots and there is a rehoming fee for him, waived if he goes to the perfect situation.

Please email me at [email protected] for more information. Thanks!


----------



## nancylee (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is his picture!


----------



## birdiegirl (Nov 18, 2005)

Aww, he is beautiful!! I hope you find him a great home!


----------



## nancylee (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you! He is a very sweet boy!!
Nancy


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

He is handsome! We have a huge male LGD so cannot offer him a home, although we were looking for another dog for our garden area as our Australian Kelpie is getting old. However, he would not be a right fit because of the male aggression and we have cats.
I do hope you find him a home!


----------

